

A cryptographic compendium (free book on mathematics and crypto) - csl
http://www.quadibloc.com/crypto/jscrypt.htm

======
dieselweasel
If you're looking for an overview of cryptography in an easy-to-digest format,
take a look at:

    
    
      The Code Book: The Science of Secrecy from Ancient Egypt to Quantum Cryptography
    

Amazon link: [http://www.amazon.com/Code-Book-Science-Secrecy-
Cryptography...](http://www.amazon.com/Code-Book-Science-Secrecy-
Cryptography/dp/0385495323/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1326323359&sr=8-3)

It is light on the math but Simon Singh does a great job reviewing
cryptography over the last 4000 years. It was a fun summer read.

